# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  National Consumer Commission website address

## BuyNoEvil

For those of you that have been searching forever and a day to find the NCC's website, it has recently been launched.

See www.nccsa.org.za

----------

Blurock (01-Nov-11), Dave A (31-Oct-11), mother (31-Oct-11), wynn (31-Oct-11)

----------


## Blurock

Does the NCA also protect the public from poor or non existent service from municipalities?

It is shocking to see the decline of smaller towns due to the greed of politically appointed officials.  Residents are not allowed to withhold payment due to non delivery of service, so what recourse do they have? :Fence:

----------


## BuyNoEvil

Yes, it does....to a limited extent. High capacity municipalities, as defined in the Municipal Finance Management Act, must comply with all the CPA provisions.

See http://allafrica.com/stories/201111071063.html

----------


## Blurock

I have recently seen a tender issued which states that "any bidder who does not meet the mandatory criteria and the non-mandatory criteria's minimum threshold will not be evaluated using the 90/10 points preference systems". Effectively it means that their BEE status would then not be considered. Surely this must be contrary to the Municipal Procurement Act?  :Hmmm:

----------


## Justloadit

> I have recently seen a tender issued which states that "any bidder who does not meet the mandatory criteria and the non-mandatory criteria's minimum threshold will not be evaluated using the 90/10 points preference systems". Effectively it means that their BEE status would then not be considered. Surely this must be contrary to the Municipal Procurement Act?


About bloody time they start issuing orders based on merit, and not status. I have always said that the BEE preferential process was badly flawed, and that we all would pay dearly for it, and from the information in the public domain, tells me that we will be paying for this for many years to come.

----------


## Marq

> For those of you that have been searching forever and a day to find the NCC's website, it has recently been launched.
> 
> See www.nccsa.org.za


Is an Under Construction Site 9 months later still considered as launched?

----------


## Dave A

Try this website URL, Marq.

Good to hear from you BTW  :Smile:

----------


## BuyNoEvil

> Is an Under Construction Site 9 months later still considered as launched?


It was "öperational" before. Hopefully they are doing some much needed upgrades to the website.

----------


## Sparks

Having sent the 30 odd pages of correspondence to "Registry@thenct.org.za" about a month ago, I am still waiting for an aknowledgement of receipt. Can I expect to hear from them or is it all just another of governments pacifiers for the public?

Is MTN paying some official to not declare their "biased contract with undisclosed hidden charges" as illegal?

----------

